# 25 people murdered in a Mexican Bar. Mexico is corrupt to the core.



## MarathonMike (Aug 28, 2019)

We need to get way tougher on Mexico. Organized Crime runs that country and is the force behind the drug and human trafficking into our country. This new President AMLO is a worthless sack of shit.
Toll rises to 28 in Mexico bar fire attack


----------



## TheParser (May 27, 2020)

I have lost the source, but I once read a very plaintive question from a Mexican intellectual.

He asked whether the people in his country were inherently corrupt. (I have forgotten his answer.)

But I do remember what a former Mexican president once said. Something like: People in our country always complain about corruption, yet those same people will use every opportunity to take advantage of corruption.


----------

